# CPC-A seeking entry-level coding position in the Denver metro area.



## lbgreeley (Jul 23, 2017)

I have been working in healthcare for 22 years.  I passed my CPC exam on 4/22 with a score of 90%.  I am seeking an entry-level position in the Denver area.  My resume is attached.  Any guidance or job leads will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks, Laura.


----------

